# New Holland TS6 and CaseIH 100A Series Tractors



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone running the New Holland TS6 or their red clone, CaseIH 100A series tractors and haying with them?

What's the good, bad and ugly? They look like a good bang for the buck?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The ugly is the damn smurphy blue seats in the NH.......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I never owned one but I demoed one and you could get by with it but going tractor data and check the speed selection. Transmission is the old Ford dual power it's lacking in gear selection a little but you could get by. I believe somewhere sold with actually a straight 8-speed and that just would not have enough gears to Bale you would want the 16 speed at the bare minimum.


----------



## farmersamm (Nov 2, 2017)

https://www.caseih.com/northamerica/en-us/products/tractors/farmall-series/farmall-100a-series#589

Never ran one, and probably never will...unless we win the lottery. Tis a beauty though.

Any transmission is good if it doesn't FREEWHEEL in low range :lol: My Oliver freewheels in LO. It's a PITA if you need a lower gear on hilly ground. Any slope at all will kill ya. Stupid thing will outrun either the swather or the baler. It's worse with the baler. The cutting load on the swather will sorta hold it back to some degree.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

farmersamm said:


> https://www.caseih.com/northamerica/en-us/products/tractors/farmall-series/farmall-100a-series#589
> 
> Never ran one, and probably never will...unless we win the lottery. Tis a beauty though.
> 
> Any transmission is good if it doesn't FREEWHEEL in low range :lol: My Oliver freewheels in LO. It's a PITA if you need a lower gear on hilly ground. Any slope at all will kill ya. Stupid thing will outrun either the swather or the baler. It's worse with the baler. The cutting load on the swather will sorta hold it back to some degree.


Any IH with the mechanical TA will freewheel in TA, have to shift to direct before going down the hill.

Learn to drive it and deal with it.


----------

